# Hopper EHD Error Code 1003



## Bowtie41 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello,and Thank You for letting me become a member of your forum! I am having an issue with my Hopper and spent the last couple days pouring over the posts and can't find a similar problem,so here goes:In March we switched from Directv to Dish so we could get the Hopper system.At that point we had to lose all of our DVR recordings from Directv.When we had the Hopper installed(and 2 Joeys),at first it had the "normal",lol lockups and reboots,but the last couple months have been fine.Then,a couple weeks ago,the DVR started showing "no programs available to view" in the PTAT,but all the other DVR scheduled recordings are still recording and playing fine.I double checked all of the settings to make sure the wife or grandkids didn't turn it off.It was all fine.I contacted Dish,and after going through a couple of tiers of Tech,they wrote a ticket,and said the would ship a replacement Hopper.At that point,I ordered the Western Digital AV EHD,to back up what I have now,to transfer to the new unit.As far as the Tech goes,it's been 2 weeks without a response.When the EHD arrived,I followed the instructions,and got the error 1003"This feature is not available".I contacted tech again,and they said they would update the ticket.When I explained I only had so many days to return the old Hopper(still using old,the new one is just setting here,until Tech replies),or be charged,she said she would take care of any charges to my bill until Tech. could make a decision,which she said could be 3-10 days(Very nice of her!).I have done several reboots,repowers of both Hopper and EHD,but get same error.I asked CS if I could get permission to remove HD from Hopper and do manually,since the unit has been deemed defective,but she couldn't do that.I used to repair & install C/Ku systems,done reinstalls of Dish/Directv for family/friends after reroofing,and build my own PC's,as well as being a machinist and electrician on the side for 25+yrs,so I'm very capable.I just don't want to lose all of our programs like I had to do with Directv,especially after buying a new EHD.Any ideas?Thank You in advance for any help!


----------



## Bowtie41 (Sep 20, 2012)

Well the guys at Satelliteguys helped determine my EHD should have been plugged into a USB port,not the eSATA.Since the tech said I needed a eSATA drive for the Hopper,I "assumed" that was where it needed plugged into.1st try on USB,the Hopper recognized it,and said it was formatting it.After an hour,I decided it wasn't doing it,so I unplugged the USB,let the drive stop,and powered down and waited 10 min. or so.Now it's formatted,and supposedly transfering the contents from the DVR.Will post later if it transfers to the new Hopper okay.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Changing the drive would take 2x15 min total; transfer (how many GB ?) would take day and nights...


----------



## Bowtie41 (Sep 20, 2012)

It is a 1TB.It transferred all night and just checked it had like 5 more shows to go.Wgen I get back in tonight,I'll transfer todays recordings,and hook up the new Hopper and see it it transfers from the new EHD to it.Thanks for the reply!


----------

